# Bumper Weld Crack



## six_anthonys (Aug 7, 2006)

I was told by the salesperson that the rear bumper on the 31rqs would handle a four person bike rack. Well 250 miles into my 3000 mile trip to Lake Minocqua Wisconsin, the bumper started splitting from the main beam. Has anyone else had this problem? What did you do?

I was thinking about putting a new heavier 4 inch bumper on it. I appreciate any guidance.

six_anthonys


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

six_anthonys said:


> I was told by the salesperson that the rear bumper on the 31rqs would handle a four person bike rack. Well 250 miles into my 3000 mile trip to Lake Minocqua Wisconsin, the bumper started splitting from the main beam. Has anyone else had this problem? What did you do?
> 
> I was thinking about putting a new heavier 4 inch bumper on it. I appreciate any guidance.
> 
> six_anthonys


Keystone FAQ on their website says no bikeracks on the bumpers.
Make your dealer fix it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Jim gave you sound advice, make the dealer fix it.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## six_anthonys (Aug 7, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Jim gave you sound advice, make the dealer fix it.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Bill.


I can do that but it does not solve my issue. I still want a bumper rack for 4 bikes. I was thinking about cutting the factory bumper off and installing a heavier one. Is this a good or bad idea?


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

A bike rack needs to be welded to the frame and not to the bumper. Look under the modifications section and you will find examples of what others have done. Some have pictures, too.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know if it would be possible to install a 2" receiver to the frame and mount a receiver mounted bike rack to that. It would stay free of the bumper and might be more secure.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can get a universal receiver mount and have it welded to the frame. These would be more readily available and most likely cost less then the new heaver bumper but to answer you question, yes you can replace the bumper with a stronger one and mount a receiver to it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a 2" receiver welded to my frame and bumper. I carry 5 bikes and so far so good. I am on my 2nd camping season with the receiver and love it.

There are lots of pics in the gallery on how this is done. I am not sure if anyone has mounted a receiver on a 31









Thor


----------

